# FSD Geo-Fencing



## r1200gs4ok (Nov 8, 2019)

Not sure if it is me or the software......I got the FSD Beta last week and was deriving near home.....I was on the I-5 south at Culver Drive and when I got on freeway, the visualizations of the FSD disappeared and looked like the auto-pilot....I had nav on autopilot on with FSD engaged......drove and exited at Alton and the FSD visualizations came back
on.....it keeps happening in this area as well as down to ElToro to San Clemente......

So the question I have is this: is Tesla geo-fencing certain freeways or do I have an issue that I need to report to Tesla


----------



## MJJ (Aug 7, 2016)

Highway driving visualization is unchanged. You're seeing normal behavior.


----------



## r1200gs4ok (Nov 8, 2019)

MJJ said:


> Highway driving visualization is unchanged. You're seeing normal behavior.


THANK YOU......I thought I was having a problem.....more research told me that there are different stacks in the software....one for city streets and one for highway......so it is switching back and forth


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

r1200gs4ok said:


> THANK YOU......I thought I was having a problem.....more research told me that there are different stacks in the software....one for city streets and one for highway......so it is switching back and forth


Exactly. We even have a freeway here where it splits for a little bit and recombines and on one side of the split it does FSD Beta and the other side regular Autopilot. The navigation refuses to accept going down one side of it no matter where you are going which is annoying.


----------



## Lchamp (Nov 10, 2019)

I have noticed that the transition from city streets to freeway stack can be problematic. I've had some serious "ochit" moments at the transition.


----------



## Groenendael (Jan 19, 2018)

Freeway to freeway can be problematic as well. In the Bay Area, 85N to 237 E has an S curve interchange posted at (I think) 25 mph. The release version of EAP just threw up an error message saying unsupported maneuver. FSD tries to navigate at 55 mph. Not fun.


----------

